# Huge bait ball no preditors



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Imagine this and not even a bird pecking at it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder if it was a spawn and the predators just hadn't found it yet.

Beautiful though...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

jim t said:


> I wonder if it was a spawn and the predators just hadn't found it yet.
> 
> Beautiful though...
> 
> ...


I'd love camp out on that thing, I'm sure it would not take long for all the fish in the sea to seize on that.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, that is cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Incredible picture.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Crazy picture man


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool picture


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Time for a cast net.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome pic.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you determine the species of bait?

Great pic BTW.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great pic


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Kim said:


> Imagine this and not even a bird pecking at it.


Wow, was that in the local area?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've seen this picture floating around Facebook for a while, don't think it's local, nor did the OP take it.


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Nice picture! Are they cigar minnows?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Sabiki heaven! Awesome pic


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

eddiem84 said:


> I've seen this picture floating around Facebook for a while, don't think it's local, nor did the OP take it.


I second that...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That pic was taken by one of the boat captains out of Panama Sportfishing Lodge on a charter trip.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Story of my life. Bait all over and no fish.


----------

